# OC NJ for wekies or strippers



## Duane (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi All,

I'm going to be down in OC for a short while this next week and was hoping to get in a little stripper and weakie fishing. Either by Kayak, Surf, or head boat and was hoping someone may have suggestions as to what would be best, and where a good place to try would be.

Thanks,

Duane


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

GOOD LUCK.

Extreme Southern NJ is the northern most part of the area predicted for Hurricane Isabela to make land fall on Thursday/Friday.

Even if it comes ashore near the Chesapeake (as predicted) it's a massive storm and it's gonna nock the hell out of Cape May County!!!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*latest on the hurricane*

A hurricane watch is in effect from Little River Inlet, S.C., to Chincoteague, Va., including the Pamlico and Albemarle sounds, Chesapeake Bay south of North Beach, Md., and the tidal Potomac. A hurricane watch means that hurricane conditions are possible within the watch area, generally within 36 hours.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Duane!

Try the new pier at the new Longport bridge (see "Hotspots" under "On The Water" on the lefthand side of the screen.) Fish it at night. Try and get fresh bunker for bait. Let us know how you do....


----------

